# Best Friend, Friend, Acquaintance



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

What's the difference?


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Best Friend: through thick and thin...can tell the person anything and they accept you for the person you are.
Friend: Someone you trust but you don't see each other as often, and see each other mostly on "special occasions", fun to hang out with, but not the first person you think of calling when you are in a dilemma.
Acquaintance: When in public you talk, maybe have a few drinks, get along but don't ever plan to get together, or say you will but never do. :tongue:


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a bad summation. lol It could be more complex, of course.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

*Acquaintances* for people you have met, or have been introduced to. Maybe talk to/ have conversations with a bit. You can say you 'know them' but that's it. 

I prefer the term *Casual Friends* for the fair-weather 'friends'. People you hang out with when everything's fine and dandy, to have fun with, but you wouldn't trust with your secrets and ugliness. 

*Friends* for what could be called 'close friends', people who know you and you know them in return. Some secrets can and do get shared. You feel comfortable around them. 

*Best friends* are the ones you stay with, and vice versa, whatever happens. In a perfect world it would be forever, but sometimes (through betrayal, usually, just drifting apart isn't likely to be enough) best friends do get demoted into something lesser.


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

Best Friend: Some one you know has your back, and you are willing to do just about anything for.
Friend: You get along and have fun together, you don't need to know their problems and they don't need to know yours.
Acquaintance: You know who they are and have talked with them a bit. People from work, college, social events, etc.


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool guys. Last question:

*Does everyone have a best friend? And is it weird to not have one?*


----------



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't have a best friend. I used to a long while back, but we moved apart.

I don't think it's weird not to have a best friend. Some people have no friends at all. At the moment I have no friends because I'm in a new place and I'm very careful in choosing them.


----------



## Marcus2x2 (Mar 1, 2010)

Like with Achi, I use to have a best friend but we have drifted somewhat apart since. I still see him reasonably regularly, but I doubt he sees me as his best friend, although if I was to be honest, I still think of him as my best friend. We still have wonderfully stimulating conversations on subjects of mutual interest from time to time though...


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

truevitality said:


> Cool guys. Last question:
> 
> *Does everyone have a best friend? And is it weird to not have one?*


I have best friends, yes.

I use to think that if someone have no best friend or even no friends at all, either there something wrong with the person, or he/she is lacking social skill.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

At school I had a couple of best friends one after the other, now I have several CLOSE friends, we don't always see each other and catch up but we talk deep personal stuff. It's nice to have different friends to talk about different things with, because they're all unique.( Okay stop right there, lantern....don't get all philosophical again).


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

it can depend on two things

your level of connection with somebody (the kind of thing that draws you towards people whether you have a relationship with them or if they're just strangers)

how developed your relationship is and how well it stands under pressure

a best friend isn't a best friend if they bail on you when you need it most


----------

